# 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?



## Alpinestars (1. Mai 2018)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand ein 5 Zoll Echolot mit Side Scan?
Möchte mir gerade eins zulegen (Simard GO 5 xse), da ich aber keinen großen Bildschirm möchte (Kajak) und auch nichts gegen etwas Geld einsparen habe, frage ich mich ob ein 5er nicht auch reicht.

Bei Schlageter raten sie mir definitiv zu einem 7er, ich würde aber "wie gesagt" gerne ein 5er nehmen. 

Macht es aber Sinn, ein 5er bei so vielen Funktionen zu nutzen? Vielleicht nutzt ja jemand ein 5er mit Side-Scan.


----------



## gründler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Zur Not kannst du dir das Echobild live auf ein Tablet etc.übertragen lassen.Dann hast Du nen 9er oder mehr

#h


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Das ist richtig aber dann habe ich ja auch noch 2 Bildschirme |bigeyes


----------



## goldfisch12 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Das ist eine Frage der Bildschirmteilung. Wenn für das Sidescan der komplette Bildschirm genutzt wird, ist er völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Alpinestars (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Leider habe ich mit Side Scan noch nicht gearbeitet, daher bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Mir geht es hauptsächlich ums Pelagische Angeln.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Habe ein Humminbird 798ci mit 5" Screen auf dem Kajak. Sidescan geht, aber bestimmt angenehmer mit größerem Screen. Vor allem, da Du ja meist mehrere Ansichten gleichzeitig offen haben willst. Wichtig ist auch eine gute Auflösung des Bildschirms, da ist meines zum Glück vorne mit dabei für ein 5Zoll Gerät!

Überlege Dir vielleicht lieber ein 7Zoll Touchscreen ohne Tasten neben dem Screen. Dann ist es im Profil wahrscheinlich nicht größer als ein 5Zoll mit Tasten #6


----------



## fishcatcher (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Ich habe ein 7" und finde das schon zu klein. Also wenn, dann min. ein 7".


----------



## uwe Leu (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Ich kann mich fishcatcher nur anschließen, ich habe auch ein 7" und mir ist das zu klein.
Denn gerade die Möglichkeit die Side Scan Technik zu nutzen und mehrere Ansichten einzublenden ist der Vorteil der Technik , nützt aber wenig wenn der Schirm zu klein ist.
Der Mehrpreis ist nachher vergessen, aber der Geiz wird Dich einholen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Ich habe 9 Zoll und gerade beim Side Scan kann es nicht zu groß sein. 5 Zoll würde ich sagen sind eindeutig zu klein um damit wenigstens etwas Spaß zu haben.


----------



## kv2408 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Hab auch ein 5" und für das Side Scan ist der Bildschirm zu klein.
Der Geiz holt mich auch ein#q


----------



## Alpinestars (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: 5 Zoll zu klein für Side-Scan?*

Danke für die Info´s.
Habe mir ein 7er bestellt #h


----------

